# Countries and varieties



## windyhill

This is a simple, but hopefully helpful list of which varieties are in which countries

*UK*
Colors
Agouti
Black
Blue
Champagne
Cinnamon
Chinchilla
Chocolate
Cream
Dove
Himalayan
Ivory
Lethal Yellow ( red, fawn etc)
Pearl
Sable
Siamese
Silver
Silver grey
Stone
White (pink-eyed and black-eyed)

Markings/Patterns
Brindle (sex-linked)
Banded
Broken
Even 
Dutch
Fox
Hereford
Rumpwhite
Splashed
Tricolour
Variegated

Coat Types
Astrex
Fuzzy
Hairless (dominant)
Longhair
Rex
Satin
Standard

*US*
Colors
Agouti
Agouti Sable 
Argente
Beige
Black 
Blue
Burmese
Champagne
Chinchilla
Cinnamon
Chocolate 
Colourpoint Beige
Coffee
Dove
Himalayan
Ivory
Lavender
Lilac
Lethal yellow (includes cream, fawn, gold & red) 
Recessive Yellow (includes fawn, gold & red) 
Reverse Siamese
Siamese 
Silver
White (pink-eyed and black-eyed)

Markings/Patterns
American Brindle
Banded
Broken (includes hereford, dutch,etc) 
Even (includes hereford, dutch,etc)
Fox
Merle
Roan
Rump White
Variegated
Splash
Tan
Tri Color
X-Brindle
(Im including hereford & dutch in broken & even marked becouse I dont beleive the actually genes hereford and dutch are in the US, I beleive they are just marked mice with the correct markings)

Coat Types
Angora
Frizzy 
Fuzzy
Fuzzy Hairless 
Hairless
Long Hair
Rex
Satin
Standard
Texel

*Germany*
Colors
Black 
Blue

Markings/Patterns

Coat Types

*Canada*

Colors
Agouti
Beige
Black 
Blue
Recessive Yellow
White (pink-eyed and black-eyed)
Stone

Markings/Patterns

Coat Types
Longhair
Satin
Standard

*Australia*

Colors
Agouti
Apricot
Argente
Argente Cream
Beige
Black 
Blue
Bone
Burmese
Champagne
Chinchilla
Cinnamon
Colourpoint Beige
Chocolate 
Coffee
Colour Point Beige
Cream
Dove
Fawn 
Havana
Himalayan
Ivory
Lavender
Lilac
Reverse Siamese
Sable
Siamese 
Silver
Silver Agouti
White - pink-eyed and black-eyed

Markings/Patterns
Brindle
Banded
Broken (includes hereford, dutch,etc) 
Even (includes hereford, dutch,etc)
Fox
Merle
Roan
Tan
Variegated

Coat Types
Hairless
Long Hair
Long Hair Rex 
Rex
Standard


----------



## windyhill

please post which ever ones I missed (which I know is alot,lol)


----------



## love2read

Neat!

We have Frizzy here in the US as well, but you just don't hear about it much since Rex is easier to breed for.


----------



## Laigaie

A quick visit to Roland's website (I seem to have lost the link) would probably fill in the info on Germany for you. He keeps a LOT of different varieties. O.O


----------



## windyhill

I dont know Roland's website.

Nevermind, I found it


----------



## Cait

The UK has...
Cream
PEW 
Black
Blue
Champagne
Silver
Dove
Chocolate
Red (Ay - dom lethal)
Fawn (Ay - dom lethal)
Agouti
Cinnamon
Fox
Silver grey
Chinchilla
Dutch
Broken/even
Hereford
Rumpwhite
Brindle (sex-linked)
Variegated
Pearl
Silver grey
Splashed
Tricolour
Black tan
Choc tan
Silver tan
Dove tan
Astrex
Rex/fuzzy
Hairless (dominant)
Satin
Longhair
Stone
Sable
Siamese
BP siamese
Himalayan
Ivory
Banded


----------



## Seafolly

Canada should probably be on the list.  I don't know if Toronto is the only city that doesn't get them often so I can't actually help too much but in the past year I've had long haired and satin in mock chocolate, yellow (both black and pink eyed), broken agouti, PEW, and beige/stone. Teeny list, I know. I wonder where all the Canadians are at?


----------



## windyhill

I dont know how I forgot Canada,lol.

Added it now


----------



## jaroslava

*Australia* (as far as I know, more experienced breeders may need to correct)

Colors
Agouti
Argente
Beige
Black 
Blue
Burmese
Champagne
Chinchilla
Cinnamon
Chocolate 
Coffee
Colour Point Beige
Cream
Dove
Fawn
Fox
Himalayan
Ivory
Lilac
Reverse Siamese
Sable
Siamese 
Silver
White - pink-eyed and black-eyed

Markings/Patterns
Brindle
Banded
Broken (includes hereford, dutch,etc) 
Even (includes hereford, dutch,etc)
Fox
Merle
Roan
Tan
Variegated

Coat Types
Hairless
Long Hair
Long Hair Rex 
Rex
Standard


----------



## windyhill

Thanks jaroslava!


----------



## windyhill

Thanks MouseBreeder!


----------



## windyhill

Any one else know of any I missed?


----------



## Rhasputin

Australia has recessive manx.

US has dominant manx, but it should be listed as rare.


----------



## windyhill

Thanks, I forgot about manx,lol


----------



## Rhasputin

You can add Rumpwhite (Extremely rare) and Abyssynian (rare) to the US now. 

You can also ad Dominant red (rare) to the US.

These should expand into common in the next 6 months or so with luck!


----------



## Laigaie

I think they can be added once we've actually gotten the animals present to reproduce, personally. Also, please respond to messages.


----------



## Seafolly

I have more to report for Canada!

Fawn, dove, chocolate (and mock chocolate), champagne and argente.


----------



## MojoMouse

Does any country have a standard (or unstandardised) name for PE cinnamon? In Australia they're called apricot.


----------



## We Love Mouse

Should I post varieties that are in Thailand (where I live)?


----------



## Cait

We Love Mouse said:


> Should I post varieties that are in Thailand (where I live)?


Please do


----------



## We Love Mouse

(there are no mouse shows here but these are what I've seen, maybe there're more though)

*Colour*
-Agouti
-Argente
-Black
-Blue
-BEW and PEW
-Champagne
-Cinnamon
-Chocolate
-Dove
-Lilac
-Silver
-Yellow/Red (not sure if they're recessive or dominant)
-Fawn

*Markings & Patterns*
-American Brindle 
-Banded
-Broken/Pied (including evens, dutch and Hereford)
-Self
-Tan (quite rare)

*Coat*
-Longhair (rare, maybe less than 20)
-Satin
-Standard


----------



## Muppet Ninja

I would love some mice from america but i dont think it would be easy get then over


----------

